# Black & Tan (Free Offer)



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Here is an offer for a free brolly - for making a proper black and tan.

http://www.bass.com/Default.aspx?Ret...2fdefault.aspx

Free to most of the US - enjoy.

If anyone would be so kind to get two I would happily pay for the shipping as this offer is not open to Canadian Residents - could be since we only drink Pilsner.


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for the information. I will have to work on it when I get home tonight. I am sure that I can get a second one and get it to ya.:tu


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Much appreciated please let me know.


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

Sweet deal thanks for the heads up!


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Ace$nyper said:


> Sweet deal thanks for the heads up!


:tpd:

I haven't had a B&T for a long time, but I really enjoy them. I always had a lot of trouble making them at home with a spoon as a brolly.


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

i know i can get atleast 4(nice to have family members living close).

hey it's only $4


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Coach said:


> hey it's only $4


I thought they were free or is that the S&H to get it to you?


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

K Baz said:


> I thought they were free or is that the S&H to get it to you?


I didn't see OH listed as a state the offer was good in. Maybe if you live in a state not listed in the offer then you have to pay $4 for it.


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

if anyone can get me one i'll pay for shipping as well =] :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Great minds think alike :tu

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=144027


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

r-ice said:


> if anyone can get me one i'll pay for shipping as well =] :tu


PM sent


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks, ordered one today. Ive been wanting something like this for awhile.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks for the link . I've been struggling with the spoon method for a few years now . :tu


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

doesn't appear open to Texas....


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Got my Brass Bass Brolley today . Came with a thank you note for participating from Anheuser-Busch . I had no idea that Bass Ale was tied in with Anheuser-Busch .


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

rx2010 said:


> doesn't appear open to Texas....


 I just signed up and it all looked kosher.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I got mine yesterday. I'll have to give it a try in the next few weeks.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> I got mine yesterday. I'll have to give it a try in the next few weeks.


I hope mine comes soon, I love B&Ts. I'm pretty good at using a spoon, but a cool bar tool is always nice to have.


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

I've always used my backwards bent spoon.....but this will look more technologically advanced.....we have the technology.


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

Excellent, I hope mine (er, r-ice's :tu) is on the way!


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

received mine last night. Even though I live in MD and it said they wouldn't ship to MD. yay!


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

I received mine, even though Kansas wasn't on the list. It works great.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

I just saw this, and with only 2 days to spare. I just ordered mine.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Got mine!


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

I have an extra one if anyone wants it.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

I would be intrested as Canada was a no ship zone for them - let me know.


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

K Baz said:


> I would be intrested as Canada was a no ship zone for them - let me know.


PM me your addy.


----------



## CigarmanTim (Apr 5, 2008)

Good deal..you only have until 4-30-08 to do this.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Have not got mine yet


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I have been sling'n drinks on the side for years. LIke mentioned in a previous post I use the back side of a table spoon. However, you have to back in a 90 degree angle and your golden. :tu


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

Got there just in time.. Now I want one.. hmm what to drink tonight... 

Thanks for the heads up! 

Shawn


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Bass-Turds will not ship to an APO addy. oh well I will continue with my bent spoon.

T


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Woo mine came in the mail today, only 4 days after my 21st birthday too. Good timing by them


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

Whoohooo Mine came in
AND they send cigars and coasters and beer opener too.. 

LOL actually it was Kaisersozei he's a great botl. 
it was a bolly bomb.. she's hot.. =]







gotta learn to resize these things.. they are so big..
Thanks Gerard
=]


----------

